# info on rare dwa's



## dansturry (Oct 30, 2008)

can anyone help me plz find out more on dwa reptiles seeing as im new 2 reptiles --LOL--

:snake::snake:


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

I suppose that depends on what you want to know. 

If you are thinking of getting one and you are new to reptiles then you are no where near ready for a DWA animal. You should have at least 8 years of experience before starting with DWA's


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd put it to 5 years with reptiles, with 5 years with "giant" snakes and reptiles (Burmese Pythons, Anacondas etc") before trying with a DWA Aniaml.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Josh-sama said:


> I'd put it to 5 years with reptiles, with 5 years with "giant" snakes and reptiles (Burmese Pythons, Anacondas etc") before trying with a DWA Aniaml.


Large snakes are completely different from 90% of DWA snakes. Most DWA snakes are a lot smaller the only really large one i can think of is the king cobra. Most are like rat snakes in size but the difference is they are more inclined to bite as they KNOW they will cause serious damage. 

Im not a DWA keeper myself but you really need a lot of experience with aggressive snakes and know how to handle them WITHOUT getting bitten. With normal snakes you get a second chance but a split second of misjudment with DWA's can cost you your life.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

i dont think it matters how many years as long as you have common sense and are trained


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

crouchy said:


> I suppose that depends on what you want to know.
> 
> If you are thinking of getting one and you are new to reptiles then you are no where near ready for a DWA animal. You should have at least 8 years of experience before starting with DWA's


 
Excuse the language, but moosepoo! Why eight years? do people suddenly become more able at that magical point? So, by your logic a person who has kept corns for eight years is ready to move on to DWA snakes?
A person is ready when they are ready, be it four years, eight years or eighteen, You cannot put a timescale on a persons abilities and mindset


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> I'd put it to 5 years with reptiles, with 5 years with "giant" snakes and reptiles (Burmese Pythons, Anacondas etc") before trying with a DWA Aniaml.


 
GAAAHHHH!!!!! What is it with people? How in the name of all that's holy does dealing with an Anaconda or any other giant snake make you more able to manage a DWA snake?? I'll put good money on a "giant snake" keeper cacking him/herself when they get a wiry little elapid climbing up its own body towards them.
Giant snakes are just that, they have their own requirements and own set of handling needs and they ain't necessarily transferrable to DWA snakes.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> GAAAHHHH!!!!! What is it with people? How in the name of all that's holy does dealing with an Anaconda or any other giant snake make you more able to manage a DWA snake?? I'll put good money on a "giant snake" keeper cacking him/herself when they get a wiry little elapid climbing up its own body towards them.
> Giant snakes are just that, they have their own requirements and own set of handling needs and they ain't necessarily transferrable to DWA snakes.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/210386-cardiff-reptile-centre-s-staff.html

obviously qualified to give out advice on venomous :whistling2:


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

with a DWA species you dnt get a 2nd chance ive had 6 years of dealing with kings im going to get a brb in the new year and that will be a compltely new challange i no kings inside out but will have to learn about the boas same as with large snakes and DWA.
There was a big debate earlier this morn about rear fanged such as hoggies and fwc!


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

SiUK said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/210386-cardiff-reptile-centre-s-staff.html
> 
> obviously qualified to give out advice on venomous :whistling2:


Oh,so THATS what pwned means!:whistling2:


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

and the gut who posted the thread is banned ha ha


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Excuse the language, but moosepoo! Why eight years? do people suddenly become more able at that magical point? So, by your logic a person who has kept corns for eight years is ready to move on to DWA snakes?
> A person is ready when they are ready, be it four years, eight years or eighteen, You cannot put a timescale on a persons abilities and mindset


Does it say that you will be able to handle a DWA at exactly 8 years? NO it doesnt so jump down off your very high horse.

It was given as a rough guide not an exact date as to when the person should buy a DWA animal and anybody with a shred of common sense would have understood that.

If someone is planning on getting DWA then after 8 years they are more likely to have come across a number of different animals with different needs and temperments and therefore be more acceptable as a DWAL candidate. Obviously some people may never be ready for DWA but if when someone starts with reptiles they straight away think that they want a DWA then someone tells them that they need at least 8 years experience then they might hold off a bit. and then after a few years and a couple of bites from a cornsnake or whatever little snake they have, they will realise by themselves that they arent actually ready for a DWA at all.

And putting a timescale on it is just a way of kindly telling someone they dont have enough experience yet. just posting "_you dont have the experience so you cant have one_" or "_you arent ready_" would have seemed a bit rude.


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

There are some ppl who shld neva be allowed a DWA, no matter how much experience theyv had with reps lol.
There is no magic number that makes you suddenly experienced, it depends the individual, and how quickly they learn and pick up on things.
Some ppl hav no common sense and neva learn lol!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

crouchy said:


> Does it say that you will be able to handle a DWA at exactly 8 years? NO it doesnt so jump down off your very high horse.
> 
> It was given as a rough guide not an exact date as to when the person should buy a DWA animal and anybody with a shred of common sense would have understood that.
> 
> ...


The issue is that dealing with the usual boas, corns and royals (and other species) has little or no relevance to dealing with venomous species regardless of 1 year or 20 years!!!

Even highly strung species of colubrid have no relevance because the worst that will happen is you get bitten a few times and like as not bleed a lot....end of story.

With venomous species ..........................................


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

nothing prepares you for how you act and feel when the real thing is on the end of the hook in my experience.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

SiUK said:


> nothing prepares you for how you act and feel when the real thing is on the end of the hook in my experience.


total agreement!!!

Like catching your first wild venomous snake.........


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

crouchy said:


> Does it say that you will be able to handle a DWA at exactly 8 years? NO it doesnt so jump down off your very high horse.
> 
> It was given as a rough guide not an exact date as to when the person should buy a DWA animal and anybody with a shred of common sense would have understood that.
> 
> ...


the way the initial post was phrased seemed to indicate that you thought people were ready ONLY after 8 years of experience, which is not the case. i know people with less experience than that, and yet with alot of experience with venomous. a timescale simply cannot be put on something such as this


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

crouchy said:


> Does it say that you will be able to handle a DWA at exactly 8 years? NO it doesnt so jump down off your very high horse.
> 
> It was given as a rough guide not an exact date as to when the person should buy a DWA animal and anybody with a shred of common sense would have understood that.
> 
> ...


back to your original post regarding the eight years...............on what are you basing this? do you keep hots? If so, after what period of time did you get your first? (eight years perhaps??:whistling2 If not, then what qualifies you to offer a suggestion as to how long a person should wait before moving into that area of the hobby.

I may come across as "up my own ar*e" but post such as that, really do get on my tits................


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> back to your original post regarding the eight years...............on what are you basing this? do you keep hots? If so, after what period of time did you get your first? (eight years perhaps??:whistling2 If not, then what qualifies you to offer a suggestion as to how long a person should wait before moving into that area of the hobby.


I dont keep hots anymore but i used to keep them for a couple of years. Mainly arboreal vipers. Id been keeping reptiles for 13 years before i got my first. Also please read my second post as to the reasons for putting a timescale on it. The post was relevant to the individual for the reasons i gave above.



stuartdouglas said:


> I may come across as "up my own ar*e" but post such as that, really do get on my tits................


And posts like yours that are needlessly rude and aggressive annoy me. Why be confrontational on an internet forum?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Fair comment, i shall try to be a bit more tolerant and appear less confrontational


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> back to your original post regarding the eight years...............on what are you basing this? do you keep hots? If so, after what period of time did you get your first? (eight years perhaps??:whistling2 If not, then what qualifies you to offer a suggestion as to how long a person should wait before moving into that area of the hobby.
> 
> I may come across as "up my own ar*e" but post such as that, really do get on my tits................


Hey up Stuart that brought a smile to me....PMSL!!!


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

The argument of "how long before your first DWA snake and what is the best first hot snake" will continue for ever. Those who have dwa snakes will be forever under attack and critisised from the "those who donts, those who probably never will haves" and the "those who would like tos". Dwa owners should "take with a pinch of salt" some of the comments aimed at them. Just look at the collections of animals that many of them own and are sincerly dishing out tips and advice on genuine dwa issues. Tortioses, guppies, goldfish, stick insects and other plethora of childrens pets. I think a lot of these people end up in this section of the forum by accident because they cannot read, they certainly cannot spell. You will be better off answering their comments with just a pleasant "happy smiley face" icon. Hopefully they will find their way to the appropriate forum section.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

:lol2::lol2: Say what you mean mate,don't hold back


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

*criticised and sincerely*... whats that all about anyway? What has the ability to read/spell got to do with anything?


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

angels1531 said:


> *criticised and sincerely*... whats that all about anyway? What has the ability to read/spell got to do with anything?


Point taken, But critisised should read criticized.


----------



## Mehelya (Jun 3, 2008)

*Ready or not*

I would like to give my 2 cents worth as an experienced venomous keeper.

Whether its 2 years or ten yrs experience, I agree that some people should never keep venomous whereas others are responsible enough to care for them without a drawn out 'apprenticeship'(spelling?). Good experience in herp care is critical to start off. You are better off bumping your head on the basics with a corn snake rather than a taipan!! 

A hands-off policy is recommended. You should be able to feed and shift your herp without ever touching it. Make sure that there is always someone in the house when you are 'handling' a venomous herp, and that they know what you are up to. If you get bitten and react badly to the venom (particulary large elapids and crotalids) you could be flat in minutes (I have heard of someone bitten on the wrist by an adult egyptian cobra and he was pronounced dead 5 minutes after the bite!!-he died in a friend of mines arms). Make sure your family are prepared for what may happen to you if you should get tagged (first aid, cpr, many things to consider).

How close is your nearest source of of antivenom (if required). Who is your nearest toxicologist with venomous snake-bite experience and can he/she access the antivenom quickly enough for effective treatment.

Should your snake become ill, will your local herp vet be comfortable enough with you and the snake to work on it? How will you restrain it? A reptile vet I've used before has been tagged by someones green mamba in his surgery. He survived.

Remember the following, youve heard it before I'm sure: Hope for the best.....but expect the worst!!! Make sure that all your 'worst-case scenario' bases are covered and that you never get too comfortable with your hot stuff. Accidents happen!!!!

Last word on venomoids: Venomous snakes evolved that way for a reason. Removing their glands to allow egotists to show off to the friends and impress girls is a disgusting and shameful practice that I am surprised continues in the first world!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> Point taken, But critisised should read criticized.


Yes, in the USA it is.:lol2:

As for the topic.. I doubt I'll ever have the skills to handle a hot, and tbh I'm not even sure I would want to.


----------

